# تعلم برنامج AutoCAD Land 2006 وباللغة العربية



## لهون جاف (13 مايو 2008)

:67:في البداية نشكر المهندس هشام حسن لجهوده المبذولة في وضع هذا الكتاب بين أيدي طالبي العلم بصورته المبسطة.
الكتاب عبارة عن جزئين من ملفات PDF يحويان على كل ما ترغب في معرفته عن برنامج AutoCAD Land Development 2006 ولكن عليك ان تعلم بان الحس الهندسي هو المهم في التصميم وليس اتباع خطوات البرنامج للحصول على النتائج السريعة وبدون تحليل مسبق.
مع تحيات المساح لهون جاف
رابط التحميل هو
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0 ​


----------



## سولارلونر (13 مايو 2008)

مشكور على الجهود المبذوله جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ورد النيل (13 مايو 2008)

أشكرك جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (14 مايو 2008)

الملف يائخي لايتم الفتح فممكن وضع الرابط لي علي الاميل my202018***********

وان اريدالا الاصلاح ان استطعت


----------



## الشويرف (14 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور على الجهود المبذوله جزاك الله الف خير
شكرا


----------



## ezzat hosny (14 مايو 2008)

خالص الشكر وتحياتى لموقعنا الاكثر احتراماً


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج بالفعل شرح رائع


----------



## jamal_hammad (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ العزيز انا بحاجة ماسة الى هذا الموضوع وعندنا في السعودية لا يمكن فتح الملف والموقع محجوب 
ممكن اذا سمحت تنزله على موقع تاني او ترسله على *****ي وهو alfaris_18************* والله يجزيك خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## عماد مغربي (17 مايو 2008)

*اعادة رفع ملف لاند دسكتوب*

الأخوة والاخوات الاعزاء

أمل منكم التكرم بأعادة رفع الملف وذلك للحاجة الماسة به ولعدم تمكني من تنزيله من الموقع المذكور لوجود حجب على هذا الملف وأكون لكم من الشاكرين سلفا او اذا امكن ارساله على البريد الخاص بي على ياهوا او الهوت ميل abu_rama1980
أو على الجي ميل emad.moghrabi


----------



## نون محمود (17 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الفجال (17 مايو 2008)

مشكور على الجهود المبذوله جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابراهيم معاوية (21 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير يا رائع


----------



## kawahalabja (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للجهد الكبير


----------



## kawahalabja (22 مايو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## rabah2006 (24 مايو 2008)

pour cette information
merci


----------



## نبيل علي غيطه (14 يونيو 2008)

اريد تحميل بعض الموضوع عن دراسة تشققات الانشائي في طبقات الرصف الاسفلتي لطرق


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على مجهود الرائع
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حارس (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الثواب لهذا العمل


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 سبتمبر 2008)

زادك الله علما وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس غاليفير (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل الخير.


----------



## سارة هندسة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل تحياتنا لك مشكور على الجهود


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salarsm2000 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الجهد المبذول وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن سيدون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني ارجو منكم ارسال الملف لي في بريدي لاني لم اتمكن من رفعه [email protected]


----------



## كمال المهدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد*

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كمال المهدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد*

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاك وزاك من العلم والفضل ، وشكر


----------



## حسن سيدون (12 أكتوبر 2008)

mshkoooooooor ya akhi


----------



## fatimaaslami (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ولكنني لم أستطع فتح الرابط, المرجو تنزيله على رابط آخر إذا أمكن


----------



## طارق البحر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

[FONT=MCS Mamloky S_U adorned.] [/FONT][FONT=MCS Mamloky S_U adorned.]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
[FONT=FS_Cairo_Wave]البيانات الشخصية :-[/FONT]​ 


 C.V.​ 







الاسم :أحمد مقبل عبده محمد عبود 




رقم الهاتف (711936938).( 734164160)(771166528 ) .




البريد الإلكترونى :ahmad_alsanawy***********  .




العنوان : صنعاء – شارع الدفاع جوار مدرسة الكويت.
_



__مكان وتاريخ الميلاد: تعز - المعافر - عزلة الصنه- 1986 م_ 




الحالة الاجتماعية :- عازب .




الجنسيه : يمنى 




الجنس :- ذكر




الديانة :- مسلم 




الموهلات الدراسية :- دبلوم مساحه وطرقات. 
[FONT=FS_Cairo_Wave]الخبرات العلمية والمعرفية[FONT=FS_Cairo_Wave]* :*[/FONT][FONT=FS_Cairo_Wave]-[/FONT][/FONT]
​













إشراف في مواقع تابعه لمقاولين .




عملت فى شركة ريدان في مشاريع تعز لمدة ثلاث سنوات .
[FONT=FS_Cairo_Border] [FONT=FS_Cairo_Border]-[/FONT][FONT=FS_Cairo_Wave]:[/FONT][FONT=FS_Cairo_Wave] المهارات والقدرات الشخصية[/FONT][/FONT]​ 







































































التعامل مع الكمبيوتر .




اجادة البرامج الهندسية (Excel -land -AutoCad-2d).




القدرة على تحمل اعباء العمل.




إجيد التعامل مع جميع الأجهزه المساحيه.
[FONT=FS_Cairo_Wave] [/FONT][FONT=FS_Cairo_Wave]اللغات :- [/FONT]​ 













العربية (الغة الام ).




الانجليزى مقبول كتابة ونطقا .
 البحوثات :- مشروع التخرج توسعة طريق عصر صباحه .


----------



## مهندسه نرمين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## كروم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور و ما قصرت


----------



## سولارلونر (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بعد الشكر الجزيل
الملف غير موجود كلما ردت احمله اعطاني رساله
No file(s) found for '*AUTODESK LAND DESKTOP 2006*'
ارجوكم اعاده تحميله او ارساله لي ع اميلي 
sophii2000
على ****** 
وانا منتضره الجواب 
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

و الحمد لله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (6 نوفمبر 2008)

والله أكبر


----------



## moh_hom (6 نوفمبر 2008)

:84:أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لنشر هذا البرنامج المهم ولكن البرنامج غير موجود في موقع التحميل
وشكررررررا:5:


----------



## eng: issa (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## haideralseady (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد على صباح الخي (5 أغسطس 2009)

*طلب اعاده رفع الملفات*

جزاك الله كل خير ,فمن كان فى حاجه الناس كان الله فى حاجته ,ارجو التكرم بارساله على الايميل[email protected],


----------



## jam97 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور على الجهود المبذوله جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## سلام هادي رمضان (13 ديسمبر 2009)

(زكاة العلم تعليمه)
مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## صقر العايد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

* مشكور*​


----------



## aree_79 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## surveyor_sayed (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## ezy_sh (9 يناير 2010)

طيب البرنامج ماطاع يفتح


----------



## كمال المرزوح (9 يناير 2010)

_كيف التحميل افتونى ياشباب كمال المرزوح_


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (22 مارس 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرااااا_


----------



## حسان 0073 (22 مارس 2010)

مرحبا بدي برنامج لتنزيلالنقاط من الجهاز للحاسب وشكرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الاخ العزيز انا بحاجة ماسة الى هذا الموضوع وعندنا في السعودية لا يمكن فتح الملف والموقع محجوب


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

لا يعمل


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## mailzlt (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخي الكريم وربنا يبارك فيك وفي ذريتك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## elfaki (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا على الشرح الممتاز


----------



## hassan nejdet (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك اخوية


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (25 مارس 2011)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي


----------

